# System halts & questions..

## blk_jack

Hello everybody,

I'm a newbie to Gentoo as I've only had it installed about 3 days.  But I come from a long history of Slackware use, only Slackware use, and I must say that this distribution even surpasses my beloved Slackware.

By that I mean it seems faster, more efficient, and far less bloated.  I love emerge, I love the directory structure, I love the init.d setup and I love the way you guys have managed everything so far - keep up the great work.

However here's my problem..  my system has been upgraded to the max.  All my applications appear at their latest versions and X11 + q3 runs better than it's ever run.  But when I try using applications like WineX with Jedi Knight II, or even sometimes if I'm multi-tasking and have an emerge running in the background (with high CPU consumption), I get these awful system halts.  I can best describe it as a sudden freeze of the application itself, and when X11 starts acting up and I escape out of it my whole system crashes.

I'm running gentoo-sources 2.4.19 r4 with low-latency AND pre-empt (if that matters?) and I even went as far as uncompiling low-latency but to no avail.  I also have grsecurity set as "low".  The reason I'm listing those features is because anything of this sort never happened with Slackware (not to place blame, of course), and so I suspect that perhaps these new features might not agree with my system, or even that this is a somewhat known bug that is frequent in the r4 kernel?

I've searched the forums for similar concerns but haven't come up with too much.  As I said everything APPEARS to be running without a hitch and then out of the blue I'll get the lock ups.  Any feedback is appreciated as I'm always willing to try a theory or suggestion.

Thanks,

Jeff

----------

## Guest

i had problems witht eh gentoo-r4...r1 was all good never tried 2 or 3 but then after it just pissed me off i fdisked and installed just the vanilla sorces...runs great....imho i think the gentoo sources are tooooo experimental but i am not or wouldnt say i am an anvanced user it was just what happened to me and i have read other similar instances

----------

